# Puppyhood



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The first pic is Aspen's dog mommy Tama. The next two pics are his littermates. 5 males and 7 females. And the last one is Aspen ready to come home with me!!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful photos! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWWWWWW!!! He's adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Since I've never owned a puppy, (all of my dogs have been adopted as adults) I just love puppy pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*I really like the last pic by himself. He looks like a little stuffed toy dog.*


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He kinda looks like what Shiloh did when she was a puppy! So cute :wink:


----------



## 4thedogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Too Cute! You gotta love baby pics. 
That brought back some good memories too, thank you. Both of ours came home with us at 8 weeks but we met the parents several weeks prior to their birthdays. 
Oh the anticipation and excitement of getting a new family member


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhh soooo cute, just look at that face. That's a pretty darn big litter, too.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you, and yes this was a BIG litter. One of the pups didn't make it, so it would have been 13 pups. This was her last litter and then she was going to be spayed...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww so sweet! I'm in love with your pup! Too darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! What sweet babies!


----------

